# Umfrage am handy - Datensammler?



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Ich hoffe mal, das richtige Forum erwischt zu haben, aber zu "Mehrwertdiensten" passt das thema irgendwie nicht.

Ich habe vor einigen Wochen einen Anruf eines Callcenters bekommen. Die Dame behauptete, sie arbeite für Telcom (oder Telkom, ...) und führe eine Umfrage zu den Tarifen meines Handy-Providers (E-Plus) durch. Da ich eigentlich bei E-Plus der Teilnahme an solchen Umfragen widersprochen habe, machte mich das schon mal stutzig. Ich hab' die Dame aufgefordert, mir irgendwelche Details aus den Daten zu nennen (etwa Geburtsdatum, ...), um mich zu versichern, dass sie wirklch von E-Plus meine Kundendaten hat. Sie könne leider nicht einfach so in den Datensatz schauen, das ginge erst, wenn ich mein Geburtsdatum nennen würde. Also gab ich ihr ein falsches. Die Gute hat dann mit der Befragung losgelegt, sie kam also scheinbar in den Datensatz. Gespräch beendet.
E-Plus wusste nichts von einer solchen Umfrage und versicherte mir, meine Daten würden für solche Umfragen nicht weiter gegeben...

Gestern bekam ich lustigerweise einen weiteren Anruf der Firma Telcom (Telkom, ...). Wieder die Umfrage. Ich bat die Dame, mir die Firmenanschrift von Telcom zu nennen. Antwort "Frankfurt". Ich: "Frankfurt ist groß". Antwort: "Frankfurt am Main". Ich: "Auch Frankfurt am Main ist groß". Dann sagte sie, sie wüsste nicht, ob sie mir diese Information geben dürfe und fürchte um ihren Job wenn sie mir die Anschrift gebe. Sie müsse vorher ihren Chef fragen. Und der war zufällig gerade nicht da. Gespräch beendet. E-Plus weiss nichts von einer Firma Telcom die Umfragen für sie durchführt. Auch das Telefonbuch kennt diese Firma nicht...

Und die Krönung des Ganzen: ein paar Stunden später ruft mich eine nette Mitarbeiterin der Firma Telcom an, wegen einer Umfrage zu den Tarifen ...
Ich hab dann (um endlich Ruhe zu haben) einfach mal falsche Angaben gemacht. War interessant, dass sich die Umfrage auf Dinge wie "Sind sie oder ihr Partner Vertragsinhaber?", Geburtsdatum, usw. beschränkte und die einzige Tarif-Frage war, in welchem Tarif der Vertrag läuft und ob er passend sei...

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand erklären, was solche Anrufe sollen? Ist da jemand "nur" am Daten sammeln, oder steckt mer dahinter (wie etwa eine Vertragsverlängerung, um die Provision abzukassieren?) Und was kann man noch tun, um solche Anrufer loszuwerden oder vielleicht sogar gegen sie vorzugehen? Eine Anzeige erscheint mir sinnlos, da ja kein "Schaden" entstanden ist. Und wie sich die Justiz bei solchen (Betrugs-) Fällen verhält, musste ich leider auch schon mal erleben...


----------



## DNA2 (16 Juni 2005)

@Zaphod:

Hallo, alter Betelgeuzer -

das ist doch eigentlich ganz logisch: da ist mal wieder ein ganzes Bürogebäude umgezogen, keiner weiß mehr, was der andere tut, alle wollen Ihren überwiegend harmlosen Beitrag beibringen - also fragen alle nacheinander mal an. Werden vermutlich 42 Anrufe ...

Handtuch dabei?


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2005)

Zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Anzeige erscheint mir sinnlos, da ja kein "Schaden" entstanden ist. Und wie sich die Justiz bei solchen (Betrugs-) Fällen verhält,...


Ist auf dem ersten Blick ja auch nicht strafbewährt und von Betrug gibt es da auch keine Spur.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ist auf dem ersten Blick ja auch nicht strafbewährt und von Betrug gibt es da auch keine Spur.



Nun ja, unter der (falschen) Behauptung, von E-Plus beauftragt worden zu sein, Informationen abzufragen, ist doch nicht wirklich erlaubt? Ich glaube nicht, dass es legal ist, oder kann ich willenlos Leute anrufen und denen erzählen, ich arbeite für irgendeine große Firma? Bin halt kein Jurist, aber ich würde da schon irgendwie von Betrug reden...

Abgesehen davon gaben sie mir als Quelle der Daten, die sie über mich haben, E-Plus an (und ich gehe davon aus, dass E-Plus die Daten nicht weitergibt, da ich eben einer solchen Nutzung widersprochen habe). Das ist doch ein Verstoß gegen das Datenschutzgesetz, soweit mir bekannt ist, müssen die mir eine (korrekte) Auskunft über die Herkunft meiner Daten geben.

Aber, wie bereits gesagt, diese "Straftaten/Verstöße/..." (wenns denn nun welche sind), werden in keinster Weise für ein juristisches Vorgehen reichen. Dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Ich ärgere mich nur über eine solch unverschämte hartnäckigkeit, mich trotz klarer Aussage immer wieder anzurufen und zu nerven ...


----------

